# Franklin, TN -ID#D2010030601 Foxy Lu, F 18mo



## 'Boro Paul (Mar 14, 2010)

We met this girl, and she's as sweet as can be! She is suffering some pretty bad SA though. Her foster says she goes ballistic when she's crated...to the point of being willing to injure herself to get out of the crate. She won't fit into our current situation, but I'm certain she can find someone to give her a home!

*Foxy Lu *
*German Shepherd Dog*

*Large







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: D2010030601 *

  






Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Foxy Lu*


Foxy Lu was found wandering in a neghborhood, severaly neglected. A good samaritan took her in and nursed her back to health, spayed her and updated shots. Foxy Lu is hi energy and loves people, kids and other dogs. She is about 18 mo old and is still a bit thin. 

Foxy Lu is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*


Happy Tales Humane
Franklin, TN
615 791-0827


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## 'Boro Paul (Mar 14, 2010)

:bump:

Weekend bump for this lovey girl!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

How could anyone resist a girl named Foxy Lu? She is adorable, and I love the bandana..
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

